# Sauvegarde Historique Skype ?



## djayhh (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais copier un historique d'une conversation skype dans un fichier texte.
Où les historiques sont ils sauvegardés et enregistrés sur le mac ? 
Peut-on trouver retrouver un fichier par contact et en extraire le texte ?

Merci


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de Skype, logiciel de messagerie vidéo instantanée. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tu trouveras la réponse à cette question par ici.


----------



## djayhh (24 Mai 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tu trouveras la réponse à cette question par ici.



déjà vu !
c'est le support très certainement d'une ancienne version de skype car plus rien ne correspond à ma version actuelle...

l'endroit qui est mentionné pour l'emplacement des sauvegardes n'existe pas...


quelqu'un pourrait-il vérifier chez lui ?


----------



## Fmparis (24 Mai 2011)

Salut,

tu vas dans : ta petite maison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Skype/"ton login skype"/IMHistory/ et là tu a l'historique pour chaque contact. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## djayhh (24 Mai 2011)

Fmparis a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> tu vas dans : ta petite maison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Skype/"ton login skype"/IMHistory/ et là tu a l'historique pour chaque contact.
> 
> Bonne soirée



merci beaucoup de ta réponse qui m'a fournit beaucoup d'espoir jusqu'à... ce que je constate que je n'ai pas de dossier IMHistory...
je reprends donc ma quête !

PS: sous quel extension sont tes fichiers de sauvegarde skype ?


----------



## maena (23 Avril 2014)

Vraiment personne pour répondre ?

J'ai beau chercher dans mon Mac je ne trouve pas le fichier d'historique.
Pourtant il y en a forcément un quelque part puisque dans certain de mes contacts j'accède à la totalité de la conversation depuis plusieurs années ....


----------



## Yvouuu (13 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.
Je rejoins le club des désespérés des historiques de conversations Skype.

Toujours pas d'idée pour retrouver les confs Skype ?

Mon cas est peut-être un peu particulier:
J'ai ressortis mon iMac 24" première génération Intel, j'ai Skype 6.3 dessus et j'ai des conversations que j'aurais aimé relire seulement cette version à dut être désactivée par Skype car je ne peux plus me connecter avec. 

Du coup j'aimerais savoir si les conversations sont gardées physiquement quelque part (bibliothèque?)
Les précédentes fois ou je me suis connecté avec, je pouvais remonter jusqu'à mes toutes premières conversations.

Merci à tous.


----------

